# Bump on Dezi's belly



## alc252dm (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello everyone, my mom had discovered something on Dezi this morning. Its a bump that is on the upper right (Dezi's left) of her genitals. I applied a little pressure on it and it didn't bother Dezi. The first time I saw it, it was pretty big. By the time the picture below was taken, it reduced in size. I hope this is not something serious. She's only 5 weeks old and it's unthinkable that a puppy that young can develop something serious. I wanted to get everyone's opinion first before I take Dezi to a vet this weekend. See pics below.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't really know.

I was thinking maybe a hernia?
Be sure and ask the vet about it.


----------



## alc252dm (Dec 13, 2004)

Hmmm...it could be a hernia. I noticed it after Dezi was trying to climb out of her carrier because she saw my mom walk in. When my mom picked her up she saw it all swollen up. After a few minutes, it went down. Now its gone!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I hope it;s nothing serious Let us know what the vet says :roll:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I think it is a hernia, my Sully got two hernias when she was 11 months old either side of her bits in both her groins, she had to have an operation to fix it. I would go to the vets.


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

I agree about the hernia. I remember that Luna's sister had one and it looked pretty much the same as far as I remember.


----------



## alc252dm (Dec 13, 2004)

Dang.......an operation at 5 weeks old!  I don't think a puppy this young can tolerate the pain of surgery. I just inspected her belly again and its totally gone like it was never there. I wonder if that developed because I pinned Dezi down a few times because of her nipping. Dezi would kick and fight and struggle to get out of my hold. Now I feel terrible.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

They do disapear as the contents of the stomach go in and out of the hole in the stomach lining.Puppies can get them though they are usually an umbilical hernia, but yours is in the wrong place for that.Sully got hers through jumping.Why dont you get the vet to check it, it can be dangerous for the pup too if you leave it.I hope we are wrong!


----------



## alc252dm (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks...I am making an appt for her this weekend.


----------



## sklarsen (Dec 12, 2004)

If she isn't allowed outside I'd say probably a hernia other wise I'd say she was bitten by something.

I know my mom's dalmation had a bump like that a week ago on her stomache and it was just a bee sting.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

good luck with the vets - keep us updated :wave:


----------



## alc252dm (Dec 13, 2004)

She's not allowed outside at all until she's grown with stronger immunity from the elements, which is after her vaccinations.


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Best of luck to little Dezi!  
Please, keep us posted!


----------



## alc252dm (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the inputs. I might as well get her a full check-up & dewormed too.


----------



## colliechimom (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi! I just wanted to say I hope this bump is just some weird thing that came and that she's okay. She is sure a cutie. I was also wondering about your avatar. I love that little video. How do I do that?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I immediately thought of a hernia too when I seen it, by I am NOT a vet. Keep us updated!


----------



## alc252dm (Dec 13, 2004)

I'll keep y'all updated. I'm more afraid for her going to the doctor because she's still a baby. I'm praying that it's nothing major or at least correctable by some type of meds.

colliechimom, there's different ways of doing it. I used a digital video cam, then I used a program that let me capture certain scenes within the video file. I selected 9 frames from it and sequenced it using another program that saves it as an animated GIF file. I used 2 different programs to make it. I'm sure there are other ways of doing it.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I did not think hernia I thought just muscle......but I suppose a vet might know best..you might want to take your pics in case he doesnt see it.


----------



## alc252dm (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks....I've noticed today that the bump consistently appears when Dezi is trying to climb out of her carrier. When she wakes up, she wants to be held constantly so she'd make the usual cute whimper that I cannot resist and if I don't get her out, she tries to climb out. When I finally pull her out, the bump appears. Then when I set her on my table or on the floor, the bump goes down and disappears. It's almost like your abdominal muscles bulging as you do abdominal crunches. When you contract it, the muscle tissues shortens and bulges becoming tense. That's the best way I can describe what is happening with Dezi, only she doesn't have a six pack abs. :wink: 



Kemo's mamma said:


> I did not think hernia I thought just muscle......but I suppose a vet might know best..you might want to take your pics in case he doesnt see it.


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

It is always a worry if you find something not quite right...I hope its nothing and wish you and Dezi well at the vets.Let us all know what they said.


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Yes, please keep us posted. I am curious to hear what the vet has to say.


----------



## alc252dm (Dec 13, 2004)

*Visit with the Vet*

The visit with the vet was positive. Yes Dezi has a hernia called Inguinal hernia which might need surgery to correct.  However, it can reduce back into the abdominal but time will tell (cross my fingers). I have to bring her back in 4 months to have it looked at again. It can also be done when I have her neutered. The doctor further added that this type of hernia is congenital so I was relieved that it wasn't something I had caused while I was trying to discipline Dezi from her nipping. I am just praying that no tissue gets eventually trapped in the hernial sac otherwise its emergency time. 

The doctor advised me to take Dezi back in 2 weeks to get her dewormed & vaccined, she's too young for anything right now.


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Glad to hear that the diagnosis was at least something not too serious. it is such a worry with these babies, I am a nervous wreck from worrying about Poppy, so I know how you feel! Owning a Chi is very new to me too and I constantly worry that I am not doing everything right!
Love to little Dezi....


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I'm also glad to hear it wasn't something too serious. Is 4 months the regular time to wait? That seems like a long time. Did the vet say if they think she's in pain or anything?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I would think it would be similar to a human with an inguinal hernia. All 3 of my sons had one.
It doesn't cause them any pain or discomfort unless it becomes "strangulated", which is when the intestine gets stuck outside of the muscle and can't get back in. Also when it becomes "strangualted" they will start throwing up because the food can't pass through the intestine.

So watch the bump closely and if it gets to the point where it doesn't go back in, get her to the vet ASAP.

They may tell you to put ice on it if it stays out, but it didn't work very well with my kids and I can't imagine a chi letting you put ice on its tummy and not complaining and squirming which might make it worse.


----------



## alc252dm (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone for you concerns. I am going to be visiting the vet a number of times during the course of the 4 months for her vaccinations so I will make sure the vet checks her hernia as well. The bump doesn't show up until when she's trying to reach up or forward or stretching out for something. Perhaps its her intestines falling into that hole in the stomach lining. As soon as she stops doing whatever she's doing, the bump goes away so its a good sign that the stomach lining might grown in, I seriously hope so. While I was at the Vet, the doctor applied pressure in the upper abdomen region and the bump came out! However, Dezi wasn't in pain. I bet she's wondering why we're checking out her tummy. :?


----------



## latenight423 (Aug 2, 2004)

*You are a good Chi mom...*

You were very observant in catching the hernia and very prompt in getting her checked out. Here's hoping that she doesn't have to undergo surgery (even at 4 months) except for neutering.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I am glad it wasn't something worse. I hope it corrects itself without surgery.


----------



## alc252dm (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks again, I love her and I'm trying to be a good dad to her.  Worse case scenario, they'll do the neutering and the hernia at the same time. But I'm keeping my fingers crossed. One thing that I'm trying to do is not let her strain herself that much, when she wants out of the carrier, I take her out promptly. She likes to reach up on things so I'm being very observant not to let her do that too often. Dezi has been very testy with the nipping tho and that's because she's still teething. So I am not doing the "PIN DOWN" discipline on her anymore. If she doesn't listen to "NO", she goes straight to the bathroom for a time-out. And usually in 5 minutes, she's either calmed down or sleeping. Then I can move her back in her carrier.


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Good Luck lil Dezi!


----------



## DUNGAREEDOLLY (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello! How is Dezi doing? My Baby Bella has hernia in 2 spots as well. The vet also said it may 'work itself out' and she may not need the surgery when I have her spayed. The vet also said to press in the spots gently a few times a day, this could help with correcting it. A few days ago, the umbilical hernia spot was looking red and the first layer of skin was coming off. I rushed her to the vet and she said it was OK and that she must have just been rubbing it too much on the carpet or while playing with my other dog. Which makes sense because she likes to lay on her belly and walk across the room - I call it her playing 'spy dog'  Anyway, if that happens to yours, Neosporin on the area a few times a day with clear it up. Just thought I would share my story with you and I will keep you informed as I hope you will as well 

Take Care of your little baby!
Beth


----------

